# Milwaukee Northridge Mall Electrocution (2019)



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

This story has been in the news again recently as they try again to demolish the mall.

Anyone here know what actually happened? Various news stories are conflicting and many dont make sense from an electrical point of view.

Here's the original story:









Maintenance worker at abandoned Northridge Mall dies from electrocution after putting hand in transformer box


Victoriano M. Diaz, 37, was working to weld doors shut when he noticed an open electrical box. He died when he put his hand inside the box and was electrocuted.



www.jsonline.com


----------

